# Trick or Treating hours in your state...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here in good ol Arizona it starts at dark and continues until whenever... What is your state like? Last I remember the communist state of Illinois it was noon till three pm. Some years it's not even on Halloween, poor kids...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

when i was a kid it was sunset until when ever you made it home

now a days they seem to start about 4 or 5 pm,then go until about 8 pm

ever since my kids have grown out of trick or treating we no longer leave a light on or answer the door

now i buy candy for me


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Kansas here. We have kids running around an hour before sunset and then usually until people start running out of goodies. I'll probably see kids until 9 since its nice weather tonight.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Lived up here on the Rim for 20 yrs and have never had any kids come by. Wife still buys candy though and I eat it. I dont know if it has anything to do with Mormons or not, just havent seen any kids out at all on Halloween since we have lived here.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I get a mexican kid now and then but since they cannot speak english to say trick or treat and just stand their with their bag open waiting for a handout , I simply just close the door in their face. I figure it's a good trick but they ain't given me a treat yet :biggrin:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You rotten old bastards... Except you Ed and Jonbnks... Kiyote you should learn mexican...lol.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Doh...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Eric, with the price of candy these days, i ant afford to buy it for a bunch of snot nosed spoiled little brats who have no respect or manners.

i have a couple of friends who bring their kids over and they come to the back door. we give their kids some candy.

technically wouldnt kiyote need to learn spanish and not mexican ? :smiley-confused005:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> You rotten old bastards... Except you Ed and Jonbnks... Kiyote you should learn mexican...lol.


I do speak it. it is merely english but slower and louder.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

and technically mexican is different than spanish, even in the language.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i did not know that


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Here in good ol Arizona it starts at dark and continues until whenever... What is your state like? Last I remember the communist state of Illinois it was noon till three pm. Some years it's not even on Halloween, poor kids...


There's certainly no statewide standard. Where I am, the city suggests 5-7. People are free to do it outside those hours but it works well because you don't have to man your door for half the day or have people ringing your doorbell after small kids are in bed.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

prairiewolf said:


> and technically mexican is different than spanish, even in the language.


Haha, true, but the language is still Spanish (not unlike American vs British English).


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Boxerboxer said:


> Haha, true, but the language is still Spanish (not unlike American vs British English).


It is called Spanish, but mexican is more of a slang language.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

When I lived in the Socialist Republik of Marylandistan it started a half hour before dark and went until whenever the most rude person was ready to call it quits. Latest bell ring was like 1015 I think.

Can't opine on Colorado because I live in an apartment for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

0-light thirty to 0-dark thirty--I hate Halloween, would like to scare the ever living crap out of the youngest of them. Make them poop some candy and never stop running away. Only reason I don't is cause the parents might come unglued, then the real monster would come out in me. So my neighborly thing is turn off all house lights, put 3 big heavy wet bales of hay blocking my door ( cant get around cause of walls). Works like a charm, neighborhood now has learned just keep on the public sidewalk and move along. Ahhhh peace and quiet, and with my 2 dogs (alarm) the older kids stay away and wont try to roll my yard. Yep that's the trick to no treating.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well we bought two big bags of candy from Costco for $30., we live in a small neighborhood two miles from the main road so we didn't get a lot of trick or treaters. The FoxPro in the bushes, set on angry bobcat scared the crap out of a few of the kids. Later on I was hanging out with the neighbor when a young couple walked by, I said go up to the door the girls were giving out candy, the young man said she's scared of the noises, so I said I wouldn't turn it on. As they were walking up the driveway I was looking for a small child, nope no kids it was the girlfriend who was scared... lmao. as they were leaving he said I know it's a caller.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Well we bought two big bags of candy from Costco for $30., we live in a small neighborhood two miles from the main road so we didn't get a lot of trick or treaters. The FoxPro in the bushes, set on angry bobcat scared the crap out of a few of the kids. Later on I was hanging out with the neighbor when a young couple walked by, I said go up to the door the girls were giving out candy, the young man said she's scared of the noises, so I said I wouldn't turn it on. As they were walking up the driveway I was looking for a small child, nope no kids it was the girlfriend who was scared... lmao. as they were leaving he said I know it's a caller.


Rubbing my hands, cant wait till next year now LOL, see what you did! Just have to pick out the right sound!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Rubbing my hands, cant wait till next year now LOL, see what you did! Just have to pick out the right sound!


 LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Eric, after reading what you did with your caller i think i may actually buy candy to give out next year just so i can scare people with my e caller too lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well that is good Tim... Did you get that skin pinned down and dried?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Eric, after reading what you did with your caller i think i may actually buy candy to give out next year just so i can scare people with my e caller too lol


You don't have to wait for Halloween to play with the neighbors. It's better at other times because no one expects you to be screwing with them. I had one guy tell me he saw the coyote......


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Eric, pinned stretched and dried now

plan on getting on that project this weekend,shouldnt take but a half day to start and finish it.

then back to tillering on the bow.

Don, i may give that a try. we get a lot of not the most trust worthy types walking through our neighborhood after dark.i think it would be fun to scare the hell out of them and watch them trying to run off with their pants at their knees.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have quited down the area around my house with my e-caller on low with a yote or wolf howl. It was amazing how quiet it got. We have a pack of wolves or two that run around the edge of town and on the military land.


----------

